# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  شما هم نوبت اول باید برید کلاس ?

## 4GB

سلام . توی استان ما یه قانون مسخره آوردن گفتن باید موقع امتحانات کلاس برگزار بشه در حالی که ما پیش داتشگاهی هستیم و گفتن برنامه یک ماه ادامه داره و از برنامه قلمچی عقب میفتیم !!!! هم از معدل میشیم هم کنکور هم امتحانات !!!!!! خواستم بدونم فقط استان ما اینطوره ?

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام . توی استان ما یه قانون مسخره آوردن گفتن باید موقع امتحانات کلاس برگزار بشه در حالی که ما پیش داتشگاهی هستیم و گفتن برنامه یک ماه ادامه داره و از برنامه قلمچی عقب میفتیم !!!! هم از معدل میشیم هم کنکور هم امتحانات !!!!!! خواستم بدونم فقط استان ما اینطوره ?


آره تو مدرسه هم معلما میگفتن که بخشنامه ی آموزش پرورش هست
ولی ما رو که تعطیل کردن :Yahoo (94): 
اگرجزء مدارس خاص هستی نگران نباش چون معمولا مدیراشون این چیزا رو درک میکنن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MJavadD

خوشبختانه ما تعطیلیم! :Y (471):

----------


## saeid_NRT

از نم میشنوید بعد عید اصلا کلاس نرید اونایی که پیش هستن. کلا پیش فرق داره با دبیرستان. کلاس رفتن فقط وقتتون رو تلف میده. اگه امکانش باشه نرید!!!

----------


## پاپا پوریا

*منم مدرسه مون نمونه بود و موقع امتحانای نوبت اول میرفتیم امتحان میدادیم میومدیم خونه فقط بعضی روزا که معلمامون تو درسی عقب بودن فوق العاده نگهمون میداشتن

بعد عید هم با اینکه انگار بهشون بخشنامه شده بود که همه باید برن سر کلاس،،، ما تجربیا و 2 کلاس ریاضی هیچکدوممون نرفتیم سر کلاس و هیچ کاری باهامون نداشتن

کلا هماهنگ بودن بچه ها در نرفتن سر کلاس خیلی مهمه 

*

----------


## nahid

من با اينكه تو  شهر كوچيك بودم و مديرمون مقرراتي بود ميگفت نميخوايد بيايد .نزديك عيد هم نيايد

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

سلام
مال ماروهم گفتن تعطیل نیست :Yahoo (2): 
ولی تعطیلش میکنیم :Yahoo (87):

----------


## reset

:Y (767):

----------


## mahsa20

خداروشکر ما هم تعطیل کردن :Y (576):  :Y (597):  :Y (732):  :Y (583):

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام . توی استان ما یه قانون مسخره آوردن گفتن باید موقع امتحانات کلاس برگزار بشه در حالی که ما پیش داتشگاهی هستیم و گفتن برنامه یک ماه ادامه داره و از برنامه قلمچی عقب میفتیم !!!! هم از معدل میشیم هم کنکور هم امتحانات !!!!!! خواستم بدونم فقط استان ما اینطوره ?


شما باید کلاس درس رو یک فرصت مطالعه بدونید و سعی کنید در همون کلاس درس یادگیریتون رو تثبیت کنید ... یادتون باشه تو کنکور چیزایی رو که تو کلاس یادگرفتید خیلی بهتر از مطالعه ی بیرون از مدرسه به یاد میارید ...

----------


## mostafapersian

خوشبختانه ما رو  تعطیل کردن

----------


## سینا ستوده

سلام دوست عزیز
استاندارد این قضیه به این شکل خواهد بود که امتحانات سال چهارم دبیرستان در دی ماه برگزار می گردد ولی مرخصی ساعتی و روزانه ای وجود دارد
 در زمینه آزمون های قلم چی هم به این صورت که مدرسه شما می تواند آزمون هایی را که در دوره امتحانات دی ماه برگزار می شود را برگزار نکند یا اگر برگزار می کند شما فقط سر ساعت آزمون درسی و قلم چی حاضر می شوید به هیچ عنوان ادامه کلاس درسی بعد از اتمام امتحان روز مورد نظر قانونی نیست.

----------


## sh.zz

تو شهر ما بعضی ناحیه ها تعطیلن ولی بعضیا نه.

----------

